# Frankenstein Lamp AKA "Frankenlamp" tutorial plus...unspeakable horrors!!!



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Hey guys, please check out this fun video we did. You will need to watch it from start to finish to not miss anything. Here, I show you how to make a "Frankenlamp" which is a Mad Scientist contraption type device with a Frankenstein touch. I hope you enjoy and I hope it inspires you to make your own.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Those were some really good ideas. Thanks!


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> Those were some really good ideas. Thanks!


Thank you. I love creating stuff with junk.


----------

